# enteric coated aspirin vs dispersable aspirin



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive been taking 2x75mg enteric coated aspirin on instruction of my IVF consultant and buying them OTC.

However, I asked my GP for a prescription for them, as I now have a prepayment cert, but he prescribed the dispersable type.

I take them for anticardiolipin antibodies (sticky blood).

Are the two directly interchangeable or should I just buy some more enteric coated ones?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Some people say enteric coated are easier on the stomach, but there is not much evidence for this and in hospital we always give dispersible.
As long as you dissolve them in a tumbler of water and take them after a meal there is just as much protection for the stomach.

They will work in exactly the same way.


----------

